# Considering a 16ft shrimp net to pull. When?How? ?worthi it for some fun n food?



## camuchi

Looking for opinions /advice on buying a 16ft shrimp net to pull with the boys. 
We have a 19 ft. Grady w a/140 and would use it in mobile/weeks
Bay and nearshore. Never done it, Is it worthwhile? Fun for the kids? 
Is there a better time of year than another?

Thanks


----------



## 2RC's II

1. yes you can do it with your boat 2. there is a season or seasons I should say. 3. it would be fun. 4. it's work BTW. 5. you may need a license not sure but they are normally based on net size. 6. be careful you can easily hang up on something and capsize if you don't know much about where you are shrimping. 7. You will need to trawl about 30 minutes on your first drop reason is if you are catching a lot of by product, which you will, you need to be sure you can pull the weight of the net in. After a few pulls you can either go longer or shorter depending on the weight of the by product.


----------



## FenderBender

It's tons of fun! Good advice above, you will pull in 100 lbs of stingrays pinfish and jellies in an hour long summer pull. Some shrimp, too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camuchi

Awesome, I know going through the bycatch will be a big deal
for the kids. I wonder if there is a way to tie the lines so they 
Would pull free if I snag something ?


----------



## 2RC's II

Answer to that is no just stop gotta be diligent and watch at all times. Also I forgot another very important thing. Your ropes should have a colored twine sewn in at 3 or 6 foot intervals. That way you can count them off as you let the boards, net and ropes out to be sure you have the exact amount of both ropes out. Long story long if one rope is further out than the other the net will not be fully open and you will be wasting your time. Have someone who knows what they are doing make your gear it will be worth the extra bucks. RTR


----------



## 2RC's II

One more thing about speed. Drop a small piece of paper overboard. If you are going the correct speed you should be able to walk along at a normal pace front to back of your boat with the paper as it floats by. Troll at walking speed. Bring plenty of beer it's rather boring but after your first catch you will be sorting your catch while trawling for your next catch. Not sure about Florida but you may need a crab license also if you plan on keeping crabs. Been about 30 years since I last shrimped. Like I said it's fun but work for the person putting out and pulling in the boards and net. If you have an outboard engine start out in a semi wide circle let the boards and net out on the inside of the circle once the boards and net are out start to straighten out will holdinding the ropes up over the engine. Once you are on a straight path then feed out the appropriate amount of rope ( same amount on each rope) tie them off get a beer and trawl for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Chapman5011

You might want to get some scuba gear for when it hangs on the bottom.
You need to cut some carpet to form the back of your boat or your net will eventually destroy the back of your boat pulling your net in. 
Are you gonna hand pull or use some sort of a winch. 
I've gained a little info on this by having the same idea. But never took that next step. 
Research trawling nets. 
Mini trawling net is more so what your looking for. Your gonna have to have the boards that drag the bottom and keep the net open. 
That's a few thing to think about, coming from a guy who had the idea but never spent the dollar to make it happen. 
Good luck, and if you set out on the venture, you better take pics. Some of us on here might be interested how your day went. 
Good luck


----------



## FLWhaler

*16' nets*

Pulled one for many years. some good some not so. If it's just extra $ and a hobby you will have fun. the trash in the water is a problem. Be careful where you pull.


----------



## onoahi

*Great fun, recommend it.*

You need a license 75-100, don't remember exact amount. Usually starts in June runs thru summer. Boat is licensed not you so can't shrimp behind another boat.

Never snagged anything that the boat couldn't handle, occasional lg tree limb about it. 

You always catch something. Bycatch is the only serious hazard. Never damaged my boat, but you will get it dirty.

Expect up close visits from dolphin, very cool.


----------



## camuchi

Thanks for all the good advice. I will def report back if I take 
The bait and get a net. Figure if I work the lower part of mobile bay
Where I have seen the big boats shrimping I should a kid alot of
The bigger bottom junk and out towards the kiddie bay lighthouse.


----------



## camuchi

MISS a lot of the bigger junk

And out towards the MIDDLE Bay light house

stupid auto correct lol


----------



## Tbhard2bme

I could be wrong, but I was told by the marine police , a few years ago, that you could not shrimp in weeks bay. I was in the middle of hauling in my third haul of over 50 shrimp, with a cast net, on a boat ramp.


----------



## Tbhard2bme

*Weeks bay*

I could be wrong, but I was told by the marine police , a few years ago, that you could not shrimp in weeks bay. I was in the middle of hauling in my third haul of over 50 shrimp, with a cast net, on a boat ramp.


----------



## camuchi

Thanks tbhard
I have a marine police officer in my church, I will ask.


----------



## FenderBender

Shrimping is closed effective may 09th. Probably reopen in a month. Call (251) 968-7575 for info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotfw

*Trawl*

I have a 12 foot and the first time in Mobile bay near Bon Secour a 30 minute pull netted about 100 pounds of jellyfish and 6 beautiful shrimp. Make be your first drag 10 minutes and then decide how long to pull. I have a swim platform which is ideal for picking.the catch is always interesting and kida love it.


----------



## Chapman5011

There is a lot of shrimp in mobile bay. Boats are always pulling nets


----------



## BananaTom

I have pulled many hours, we always did a 30 minute pull.

It was 16 foot net. I also saw many people who had an 8 foot, but pulled that for bait.

A nice picking board is mandatory. 

Getting hung on a stump is NOT fun. Spent time diving down and pulling it off those stumps.

One we thought we had snagged on a stump, and it was a 6 foot gar.

That was a challenge getting him in the boat and out of the net.


----------



## camuchi

I can tell from your stories and responses that this will be fun.

Stumps in the bottom of the bay ??? Long time since a forest grew out there.

I bet it was a surprise to dive down and find the Gar fish


----------



## BananaTom

camuchi said:


> I can tell from your stories and responses that this will be fun.
> 
> Stumps in the bottom of the bay ??? Long time since a forest grew out there.
> 
> I bet it was a surprise to dive down and find the Gar fish


This was Myrtle Grove (Gar and Stumps), and Empire areas in Louisiana.
39 years ago.


----------



## camuchi

ok that makes more sense to me _ I was thinking Mobile/Pensacola Bay and here is the link to the Outdoor Alabama Page resources regarding the closure (thanks for the Phone Number)

Looks like just an area in the Mississippi Sound behind Dauphin Island
is closed

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/Shrimping.pdf


----------



## a

I have for sale, what was described as a 8 ft bait, or shrimp net. It has 2 "doors" and shud be pretty much intact. It is illegal in florida since the net ban, and is still where i put in my basement years ago. I could let this go real cheap.


----------



## hjorgan

There's a map on the Alabama outdoors website.


----------



## piscator

camuchi said:


> ok that makes more sense to me _ I was thinking Mobile/Pensacola Bay and here is the link to the Outdoor Alabama Page resources regarding the closure (thanks for the Phone Number)
> 
> Looks like just an area in the Mississippi Sound behind Dauphin Island
> is closed
> 
> http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/Shrimping.pdf



Can't do it in FLA. Bama only. I have a 16' trawl that I pull behind my 21 center console a couple of nights a year. Usually in Wolf Bay or Mobile Bay near Ft Morgan. Always a lot of fun and the teenagers love it. Amazing the different species of varmints in the bay. 

I haven't snagged the bottom, but once had a dolphin thrash about until escaped the net. Pulled the back of the boat around about 90 degrees. I could see how a hard snag could get ugly quickly if you were moving too fast. 

The season is open when the average number of shrimp per pound caught is equal to or less than 68. If it takes more than 68 to make a pound, they're too small.

The advice in this thread is great. I would add:

1) wear clothes and shoes that you are not concerned about ruining
2) good spreader lights
3) long handled large needle nose pliers and/or cutters to remove catfish hung in net.
4)  put the shrimp in bay water and ice. add salt when the ice dilutes the water
5) You can catch shrimp in the day, but nighttime is better.

I bought my net at Brunson's in Foley about 4 years ago. $400 or so.


----------



## Instant Karma

Its work but great fun for kids and people visiting. When you start sorting your catch the dolphins always show up. Folks unfamiliar with our part of the world will love it. I have great memories of going as a child with my Dad and Uncle.

My advice, get a 12' net. Much easier to handle. I've had both a 16 & 12 you will catch just as much and MUCH easier.

Go to alabamaoutdoors.com for shrimping info & requirements.


----------



## 2RC's II

Night time is the only time I agree but be sure you get out before for your first pull to assure everything is working right. SO much cooler temps at night. Daytime shrimping is SO HOT!


----------



## mjg21

you can go to Brunsons Net company on hwy 98 in foley and get any size complete net with doors.... for a very reasonable price - the kids will love it, i did when i was a kid i liked playing with all the fish,crabs,and everything else more than the shrimp i say go for it!!!!!!


----------

